# Wainwrights wet food feeding guide-confused



## smudgebiscuit (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, i bought a couple of trays of Wainwrights food to put in Mollys Kongs,was looking at the ingredients & feeding guide-according to the pack i'd give her upto 3/4 of a tray per day-that doesn't seem enough,but then checked the ingredients & it contains 65% meat but only 11.2% protein. The dry Wainwrights we feed her has minimum 26% meat meal & 23% protein....i'm confused now as to which is better for her-always thought dry food was better but the wet food contains a much higher % of meat. Anyone else thought this???


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I feed WW wet and found the RDA  Mine is supposed to have 1/4 to 1/3 tray per day. No way would that be enough. I feed the same RDA as Naturediet/NaturesHarvest - 3/4 tray a day.

There is a way of calculating the equivalents in dry and wet, taking into consideration the water content of the wet but it's not something I have taken note of because mine cant get on with kibble and is fed 100% wet.

I'm not convinced dry is better. Naturally they would be eat moist food.

In my opinion what's best is what suits your dog and they are all different.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I feed WW wet and found the RDA  Mine is supposed to have 1/4 to 1/3 tray per day. No way would that be enough. I feed the same RDA as Naturediet/NaturesHarvest - 3/4 tray a day.
> 
> There is a way of calculating the equivalents in dry and wet, taking into consideration the water content of the wet but it's not something I have taken note of because mine cant get on with kibble and is fed 100% wet.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this! I had one dog fed on totally wet! These two get threequarters of the diet in the form of wet!
That said - things could change!!! you seen my dry food cupboard


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Now you know stock piling isnt good for you. All that stressing over BB dates  Let alone wet and dry

I would have been happy feeding half and half but it didnt suit and she is doing far better on wet. Lucky she's only a small terrier


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

My lot get the trays for breakfast sometimes if we're low on raw-half a tray each (Brig on the light version) which is about 200g, then they get 400g for tea (of raw). This works out to be 3% of their weight. They're all dogs (as opposed to bitches-realised that sounded strange!) and the pups are very tall so probably bigger than your girl. 

What weight is the dog?


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

marley is about 7 Kg and i give him half a tray per day. That is more than reccomended but im sure he would feel really hungry if i gave him 1/3 of a tray. Sometimes i throw in a bit of dry and give a little less ww.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Marley boy said:


> marley is about 7 Kg and i give him half a tray per day. That is more than reccomended but im sure he would feel really hungry if i gave him 1/3 of a tray. Sometimes i throw in a bit of dry and give a little less ww.


Mine weighs 8 kg and gets a lot of exercise so I would imagine if Marley is staying a nice weight, what you're doing is just fine for him. Altho WW guide appears to be a bit adrift, whatever the food, they recommend an amount and it's up to us to find what suits our dog best. Sounds like you've done it


----------



## silverbeetle (Jul 17, 2009)

Freddie is 8.5kg and has 2/3rds of a tray of ww each day. He has maintained this weight for months on this food and has a lovely coat and skin.

He is completely on wet food as he will not eat any dry - picks it out of his bowl and spits it on the floor! 

He will only eat the lamb flavour but loves it so much that he dances across the kitchen at dinner time and wolfs his food back in no time! 
He loves peas so I do give him peas with his dinner.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Now you know stock piling isnt good for you. All that stressing over BB dates  Let alone wet and dry
> 
> I would have been happy feeding half and half but it didnt suit and she is doing far better on wet. Lucky she's only a small terrier


Hee Hee!! Take it from someone who knows - me and DT are in competition! I've got a fair bit of dog food here, as it goes! Stressing over BB dates - yep, I've done it! Working out whether I will use it all in time! You may have to up your dry slightly DT!

Re: the WW wet guide - I'm with Mum2Heidi on this - I feed to the ND guidelines/Natures Harvest. The amount they recommend for Henry would not be enough. Their content/oil, etc is very similar to the other brands so I can't see why the RDA is so different.


----------

